# Joey 3/10/18



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kept 18 today from the Lower Tensaw. Probably caught 50 but most were throwbacks. Most fish we kept were 10”-12” fish with a few larger mixed in. Not the best grade but I’ll take what I can get in high water. Fish were in 10-14’fow. Pushing plastic.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

they'll eat; fry 'em up.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job, Joey. I'd say you've got this fishing thing figured out.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great job! What was the water temp. I had 70 three weeks ago. 65 last weekend. Betting I’m back in the low 50s by now!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Great job! What was the water temp. I had 70 three weeks ago. 65 last weekend. Betting I’m back in the low 50s by now!


59deg. 67 for me last weekend.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> 59deg. 67 for me last weekend.




I’ll try it again next weekend. But after the cold week it may be a challenge - or - since I do best in about 10’ and on cover I might do better.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tennessee Shad and Funky Monkey were the colors today.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tryn do you fish sliders?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Tryn do you fish sliders?




Yes. The plastic and the weedless head system that goes with it. That and the B&B weedless jigs are all I do now


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess dude, congrats on a good day !


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Murphy's Law said:


> Nice mess dude, congrats on a good day !
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks Murph.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Good job, Joey. I'd say you've got this fishing thing figured out.


Then you need to see this picture of my livewell last Sunday. 2!!! And a stinking bass. For 6 hrs of fishing.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Then you need to see this picture of my livewell last Sunday. 2!!! And a stinking bass. For 6 hrs of fishing.
> 
> View attachment 995977


I see the problem ! Your over flow stand pipe isn't in place. It's letting all your fish out 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Looking good Joey.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, that pic of your bad day is because you are depleting the resources....hahaha


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Hey, that pic of your bad day is because you are depleting the resources....hahaha




Yeah!! 
River Raper!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Looks like you 2 had a good time Joey, A family that fishes together is a happy family!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Looks like you 2 had a good time Joey, A family that fishes together is a happy family!


Yeah she loves it. I was actually the first one to say let’s go home when the wind got to bad.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

I knew I should have been fishing deeper. I only caught 2 bass and a gar. Not the first crappie. Water temp between 55 and 57 in Dennis.


----------

